
DiscussHN: The Alexa rankings of Forbes and Wired after adblock detection - sigkill
Forbes - http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.alexa.com&#x2F;siteinfo&#x2F;forbes.com
Wired - http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.alexa.com&#x2F;siteinfo&#x2F;wired.com<p>I thought this looked interesting. Both are trending downward. Could it be because of their adblock detection scripts?<p>If it is, wouldn&#x27;t it imply that there are similar effects to websites not allowing people with an adblocker, as there are to mistreating the &quot;tech&quot; person of a family or a large social group? [That is, just as the techie boycotts your products, the adblocker user will not link to your website on their social feeds, which might have allowed a non-adblock user to click]
======
nekopa
Maybe. But as a single data point (me) I used to read both those sites
regularly, but now every time I go there I'm like 'oh yeah.. (back button)'

Funny thing is though, the site 'The Atlantic' had a banner next to an article
I was reading saying something along the lines of "Hey, we notice you are
using an ad blocker, would you mind turning it off, or signing up for a
subscription to support us?" But i was still able to read the article.

After reading I turned the ad blocker off for their site for good.

Maybe something about 'forcing' me to turn off my blocker annoys me, but I
find that a site which asks nicely, let's me still read and whose content I
enjoy, I am more than happy to turn off the blocker.

------
marymkearney
Forbes is so lame.

I disabled Adblock for forbes.com and for their welcome page, and still got
the lockout message.

Then I paused Adblock entirely, and still got the lockout message.

With Adblock paused, I emptied the cache and did a hard reload, and still got
the lockout message.

F 'em. I'm over it. They must have hired a UX designer from one of the major
airlines.

------
codeonfire
wired.com as well. They are only hurting themselves. Can't they find a way to
monetize other than forcing people to look at their ads?

